
Show HN: Visualize Covid-19 cases with a WebGL Globe - starboardportal
https://github.com/anthonyftwang/webgl-globe-covid19
======
starboardportal
Author here - built this visualization with two friends as a part of an
ongoing project to accelerate and document local responses to COVID-19. A live
version of the globe is up at:
[https://earth.fightingcovid.net/#dashboard](https://earth.fightingcovid.net/#dashboard)

The globe has scripts to pull and process the latest data from the JHU CSSE
repository - the code is open source, and personally I'd love to see if
someone can improve on the balance between accuracy and viewability! (Linear
scaling isn't really feasible here.)

